

A colourful book (1692) - Kristories
http://erikkwakkel.tumblr.com/post/84254152801/a-colourful-book-i-encountered-this-book-from

======
dang
This is delightful. We changed the url from [http://gizmodo.com/who-painted-
this-300-year-old-guidebook-t...](http://gizmodo.com/who-painted-
this-300-year-old-guidebook-to-every-imagin-1572088939). Submitters: please
read what you post and, if there's a more original source, post that instead.
HN prefers original sources.

Remarkably, the book itself is viewable at
[http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/102464/gallery/](http://www.e-corpus.org/notices/102464/gallery/).
Since the blog post is necessary to understand what this is, we won't replace
the url any further.

~~~
nathancahill
"Colorful" pages start at page 85 of the book.

~~~
millioncents
As cool as Pantone books are, this is definitely quite amazing!

------
skuunk1
322 year old style guide. Sweet!

------
NAFV_P
The Dulux range, circa 1692.

